# Which veterans organization to use



## Speckhunter77

I am a Marine veteran who has been honorably discharge from the Corps since 2000 and im asking any veterans or nonveterans out here for their experience and input. I filed for hearing loss back in 2000 and was denied but did recieve 10% for other issue.I have filed a total of 4 times since 2000 to now. I was in field artillery and have been having hearing issues towards the end of my enlistment and ever since. I have filed with the V.A. And DAV and have not had an luck getting past the "denied" letter. I know there are organizations out there that help. Any input would greatly be appreciated to who to turn to. Thank you and Semper Fi.


----------



## V-Bottom

Have you tried getting hearing aides? I got my hearing test and aides thru the TxCity clinic. no charge


----------



## patfatdaddy

I don't know which is the best organization to use. i have had an appeal pending for 9 years. I finally have a hearing March 18th. I have used the Texas Veterans commission, my county veterans service officer, and even my state senator. I can't tell that anyone has helped me. I have sent in many additional doctors statements. I have pestered the review board constantly and finally I have been scheduled for a hearing.
All I can say is good luck. Keep the pressure on and don't give up. They keep putting you off hoping you will just go away. Our government doesn't care about us and we are on our own.
Pat


----------



## ksk

*Same Here*



patfatdaddy said:


> I don't know which is the best organization to use. i have had an appeal pending for 9 years. I finally have a hearing March 18th. I have used the Texas Veterans commission, my county veterans service officer, and even my state senator. I can't tell that anyone has helped me. I have sent in many additional doctors statements. I have pestered the review board constantly and finally I have been scheduled for a hearing.
> All I can say is good luck. Keep the pressure on and don't give up. They keep putting you off hoping you will just go away. Our government doesn't care about us and we are on our own.
> Pat


Same here Pat. My twin 50's back in the day has taken a toll.I hear ''locoust'' lol. [Ringing in my ears.] After a mountain of paper work.I have learned to live with it.


----------



## glenbo

I'm really surprised that the DAV hasn't helped. They literally saved my life when I had some bad problems and VA was dragging their feet. At one time, I thought my DAV rep was going to punch out a couple of the VA people. It took a long time, so hang in there and keep trying.


----------



## Newbomb Turk

I would work with the DAV. Let them handle your case.
http://www.dav.org/veterans/find-your-local-office/


----------



## Texas T

There is only one that I trust. 
Here is his information:
Wolf Biedenfeld
713/794-7785
713/794-7913
Toll-Free: 1-800-553-2278, Ex 7785
Texas Veterans Commission
Michael E. DeBakey VA Medical Center
Room 2A-112
2002 Holcombe Blvd.


----------



## chemdawg

I was medically retired last year after 14 years and 2 tours. I use the dav they got my disability from 70 to 100% in just a little over a year


----------



## bobbrown0311

I would suggest research any you consider, but not WWP. There are many out there. A google check can help determine legitimacy. I belie folds of honor is legit though.


----------



## rockportfulton

thanks for posting ... and thanks for serving !

my only experience with the VA was initially through DAV ... in Virginia.

it took at least one year, but my DAV rep did get me a contract exam appointment .. which led to my initial rating of 10% which later became 30%, and later 70%; after additional time and several other contract exams.

I have doubts about the VA's record keeping but it worked for me.

keep up the effort ..


----------



## WahooMaster08

You cant get disability for hearing loss since they issue hearing protection. You can however get hearing aids covered. Being an EN I was hoping they would pay but its not going to happen. FA is in the same boat. Most of my Soldiers and myself seem to yell across the office. LOL the hearing booth is even better if we are in there together.


----------



## Hawk1

I used the DAV in Texas. They helped me tremendously. If you're waiting on the VA, they're not going to get there w/o someone in their face all the time. They hold and hold, then lose records, until most give up. DAV won't let them "lose" your records.


----------



## chemdawg

WahooMaster08 said:


> You cant get disability for hearing loss since they issue hearing protection. You can however get hearing aids covered. Being an EN I was hoping they would pay but its not going to happen. FA is in the same boat. Most of my Soldiers and myself seem to yell across the office. LOL the hearing booth is even better if we are in there together.


 yes you can I have 10% for bilateral hearing loss even with earplugs in when an IED Goes off under your truck your years will ring for days. my buddy has 0% for hearing loss but they rated him 10% for tingness or something like that ringing of the ears. my grandfather who is a wwII Korea and did a Toure in Viet Nam has 30% hearing loss but he is practically now

I am in the same boat as you with the VA they did not rate my back properly and i have been 2 years 2 surges 3 va medical exams this time I when to my PCM on Ft Hood had him do my mobility exam then i am my surgeon do it and my pain mangagmet do one the VA examiner put down i have full rang of motion does not mention anything about pain mean while this time all 3 doctors have me down as having 22% rang of motion pain that keeps me up at night the va does not fallow there own guidelines when it comes to rating someone they dont even fallow there own 38 CRF guidelines


----------



## chemdawg

I filed a lave on decber 16th for rating adjustments took them 3 1/4 months from start to finish they upped my PtSD to 100% my back was 10% now it is 40% right leg 20% left leg 10% hearing loss 10% right knee 10% left knee 10% right left shoulders 10% each right left hips 10% TBI 30% and a few other thing the DAV helped me a lot i wold go with them


----------

